# aluminum boats



## smittyg (Jun 9, 2009)

I see alot of aluminium boats in the salt. I thought they would corrode quick?what are the pros and cons of having one versus a glass boat?


----------



## Fishead (Jun 9, 2009)

*Aluminum boats*

Aluminum boats...like aluminum trailers that carry most fiberglass boats, don't rust.
I've got a G3 center console tunnel hull that I love for flats fishing.  It's lighter than fiberglass and costs a lot less to trailer.  You don't feel like you have to wash it all the time like you do with a white fiberglass boat.  
Fishead


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree. I flounder gig out of a carolina skiff, and i would rather be doing it out of a g3. Aluminum boats these days, are made so good, that you cant really compre them to the old school boats. G3 has their act together as well as some others. You dont want to be out to far in an aluminum boat, but as far as getting in skiny water; they're great. Its all about preference, and what you will be doing the most with that boat.


----------



## Sant (Jun 9, 2009)

x3. I own a G3 CC 18 delux and its been a great boat. I fish down in Saint Simons and have taken it out as far as Cumberland. Great boat.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 9, 2009)

we have been taking a tracker out for years on the flats...the only issue we had was with the first painted trailer not lasting very long even though we were taking it to the lake on the way home and dunking it in...also any wiring that is exposed will corode if not protected...some days on the flats your just gonna get wet on the ride in  which will corrode anything corrosive in the hull...good luck and good fishing


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 9, 2009)

my Triton TS18 has been handling the flats really well....wish I had not gotten the one with the carpet since it is a pain to keep cleaned up after fishing.....may be removing the carpet and replacing with a light colored lineX or scorpion liner....was able to keep several 15 3/4" trout in the livewell all day trying to upgrade too...Etech is easy to flush too


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use a Lowe 1648 utility V on the flats all the time, been using this one down there for 6 years with no problems. It's great for gigging flounder out of.


----------



## deadline34 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Aluminum*

I've been fishing a 17' tracker side console for three years.  It is camo and doubles for ducks in the marsh.  Absolutely no problem with any kind of corrosion...but I hose it off every time.  Just be sure to get a welded boat...not a riveted.


----------



## blindhog (Jun 9, 2009)

I have had several metal boats in salt, and known people that have done the same.

They WILL corrode!!

If you have carpet runners and don't dunk your boat after salt, the salt will eat at the hull where it sits on the runners.  This is usually where the paint rubs off first.

Also a stray current can cause electrolysis.  This will make the paint come off in strange circles.  Then the pitting starts.  The only way to arrest this is cut out that part and weld in some more metal (aluminum).

Google it.  I have seen all of this. My next major purchase for saltwater will be glass.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 10, 2009)

I have owned both, I will tell you that corrosion is a problem over a long period of time. You wont see it till its too late. I have a buddy that has a welding shop, and he is constantly replacing transoms in older boats. The salt gets between the skin and the floatation, and the plywood in the transom, and pit's from the inside out. I dont care how good you wash it, the salt gets where it wants. I wouldnt let that discourage me from buying one, just wouldnt buy an older one that has been in the salt. Most of the ones that I have seen in his shop, are ones that look like they are set up for freshwater, carpet everywhere, and floatation in the floor that can trap salt. If and when I buy another one, it will have a solid alum. transom, and open floors.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 10, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I use a Lowe 1648 utility V on the flats all the time, been using this one down there for 6 years with no problems. It's great for gigging flounder out of.
> 
> View attachment 319053



Nice rig, do you run a generator? or are they 12v?


----------



## Fishead (Jun 10, 2009)

Not saying that it doesn't happen, but I haven't had any trouble at all with corrosion relating to my G3.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 10, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Nice rig, do you run a generator? or are they 12v?



12Volt and I use two trolling motor batteries, I get about 4 hours of gigging light total. My partner bought a generator with a 12v outlet on it so this year we will use that.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 10, 2009)

G Duck said:


> I have owned both, I will tell you that corrosion is a problem over a long period of time. You wont see it till its too late. I have a buddy that has a welding shop, and he is constantly replacing transoms in older boats. The salt gets between the skin and the floatation, and the plywood in the transom, and pit's from the inside out. I dont care how good you wash it, the salt gets where it wants. I wouldnt let that discourage me from buying one, just wouldnt buy an older one that has been in the salt. Most of the ones that I have seen in his shop, are ones that look like they are set up for freshwater, carpet everywhere, and floatation in the floor that can trap salt. If and when I buy another one, it will have a solid alum. transom, and open floors.



You are dead on, I don't care what you do, you will never rinse off all the salt. I rinse mine immediatly upon driving into the drive way after every trip and still have corrosion problems in places.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 10, 2009)

Whats kind of strange, over in the gulf, we used to duck hunt alot near Morgan City. One thing I noticed is that everybody, I mean Everybody runs Aluminum boats. They are heavy duty custom welded boats. I think we were the only one on the river with a glass boat.They were some tuff looking well made boats. I think the water was more brackish up river, but of course turned salt in the Gulf.
If I saw one of these, I saw a Hundred.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2009)

I run my Lowe 16 because I can launch it in some remote landings that are little more than an opening in the grass line with some mud flats around. I don't like crowds at the landing so where I launch I have to push the boat off the trailer and then walk it out to deeper water. I also get up in the salt creeks by pulling the boat or poling, I like skinny water for Reds and with my lighter aluminum boat I can get there.


----------

